# REPLY Button



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Chris, can we get a *[REPLY]* button added back to the bottom of each post? I mentioned this several years ago (see quote below) and you responded, but somewhere along the way either the idea got lost in the shuffle or if there was a reply button, it went away in a vB upgrade. Right now, as far as I can tell, posters don't have the option to do a reply only unless they go to the end of a thread page.


> 02-16-04
> 
> 1. It seems there are an ever-increasing number of "reply with quote" posts which tend to clutter up a thread and irritate me no end. Many times I have seen a full quote immediately following the subject post, which is redundant and unnecessary. I believe the problem is the small "Reply" button at the bottom-right of each message frame which does not adequately identify its function.¹ It should read [Reply w/quote] or the like, in order to give the poster a clue as to what he is doing. Also, maybe move the regular "Reply" to the right, just below the 'reply w/quote' button, and rename it as [Reply, no quote]. This should be the default option anyway.
> 
> ...


I'm using the DBSTalk Blue style option.

Thanks!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

You should three options, for an unlocked thread.
In the lower right of the post.

Quote; Which takes you straight to advanced reply with quoted text.
Bulk Quote; where you can toggle multiple posts to quote at once
Quick Reply (Paper with an arrow), which will jump you straight to the Quick Reply box


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Thanks for the response, Earl, but as a long-time user, I never noticed those ambiguous,
unlabled icons, so what are the chances that many other posters don't either. What is the
problem with a button that says *[REPLY]* in plain, good old-fashioned American :flag: English? :grin:


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Nick said:


> Thanks for the response, Earl, but as a long-time user, I never noticed those ambiguous,
> unlabled icons, so what are the chances that many other posters don't either. What is the
> problem with a button that says *[REPLY]* in plain, good old-fashioned American :flag: English? :grin:


:whatdidid

I just found the QuickReply jump...


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Much like a kid who gets all bundled up on Christmas morning to take his new bike for a spin, Nick has removed the ribbon from his new shovel and gone digging for old topics. 

I too am annoyed by the "full quote immediately following the subject post, which is redundant and unnecessary." The nice thing about web forums, as opposed to usenet or e-mail groups, is that the posts always arrive in order and previous ones are always available with a few clicks of the scroll wheel or tap of the PageUp button.

We used to have [reply], or maybe it was [quick reply], that would put a snippet of the subject post in the border bar (in the Old Icons skin, the blue separator bar showing the post's date and number in the thread). It seemed like a good way to handle it if the context of the response make it obvious or it didn't immediately follow the subject post.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I think I made a graphic for this but I have to look. Over the weekend, I will see what I can do but no promises.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I looked into this a bit over the weekend but decided that we really don't need a "Reply" button in each post. It's never really been an issue and the quick reply does a pretty good job doing the same function. It would also mean yet another mod I have to accomplish when I do software upgrades and such.


----------

